# Flights Athens manchester



## Integ (Sep 19, 2009)

Hi All 

Due to unforseen circumstances we are selling some flights from Athens to Manchester on the 3rd of march for 2 people. 
Also for the 15th of march Athens to Manchester for 2 people with easy jet.
If your interested make me an offer. pm me 
The flights are with easy jet, have a look at the current prices. lane:


----------



## Ad Rem (Apr 12, 2013)

U should have advertised it on Greek forums. Like zoo for example. U would have sold it immediately ...


----------

